

Bootstrapped Startups Risk a Lack of Connections - softdev12
http://www.wsj.com/articles/bootstrapped-startups-risk-lack-of-connections-1423096620

======
onion2k
_“The startup world puts a lot of value on raising money,” she said. “People
believe that if you’re not raising capital, you’re not growing.”_

Raising capital is a measure of a _desire_ to grow, not a measure of growth.
And if there's one thing that'll stop your business growing, it's the
distraction of raising.

------
zabramow
Such an important article.

